
Hardware Hacks Are Easier Than They Seem. What Does It Mean for the Future? - gdeglin
https://www.forbes.com/sites/annashedletsky/2018/10/04/hardware-hacks-are-easier-than-they-seem-what-does-it-mean-for-the-future/#417d9df25ecf
======
Lind5
The hardware is now part of the attack surface, as well, and that will make it
much harder to design chips that can withstand attacks years after they are
initially designed. The attackers are getting smarter, and at this point
anything appears to be a possible
target[https://semiengineering.com/designing-hardware-for-
security/](https://semiengineering.com/designing-hardware-for-security/)

